# Coffee Machine Servicing



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The cost of being without a coffee machine for even a short period of time can run into the £00's.

The newly formed AIEE (Association of Independent Espresso Engineers) aims to respond to machine failures and become more proactive in servicing, through the creation of an independent network of professionals.

Once a fragmented part of the industry, you could wait hours or even days for machines to be serviced, or parts to be sourced and fitted.

The *AIEE* intends to address this through 'joined up thinking' with their motto of *Local Knowledge, National Strength*.

There are some well known names on this list, all working together to ensure your machine is serviced, and getting labour and parts to the right places as quickly as possible.

For further details visit http://www.coffee-machine-servicing.co.uk/ or follow them on Twitter @aiee_org_uk


----------



## Xpress Coffee Uk (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks for the mention,


----------

